# 05 Training Camp - January - West Regional USSDA



## Kante (Dec 20, 2018)

Have heard a few Surf players (3-4 make sense) have been called up to the 05 USSDA western regional camp in January, and that the camp will be a residential camp in Carson that will go 4-5 days and will include western players (i.e. la, sd, norcal, or, wa, maybe co). 

Can think of a 4-5 LAG players, 4-5 LAFC players and maybe two Strikers that likely were called up. And maybe one Real SoCal, maybe one Legends, maybe one Santa Barbara SC, maybe one LAUFA, maybe one Arsenal (if he's not still hurt) and maybe two TFA. 

However, that would be put SoCal's total contribution to the camp at between 20-23 players, which seems like a lot given that there likely will only be 40-50 players at the camp, but maybe about right.

Any other news/more detail from folks? can direct message me as well to keep it confidential.


----------



## futbol10 (Dec 20, 2018)

I have heard of one Real Salt Lake-AZ kid being called into this.  Had no idea what January camp it was, assumed it was a training center, but didn't see any training centers in CA during January.  So, now it makes more sense.  No idea if others from RSL are being invited too.  This team went 4-0 at the DA Showcase last month.


----------



## Toe poke (Dec 20, 2018)

Are there dates for this? I see the MNT is holding camp too at the Chula Vista site... Will this be another program like the one last year where there were multiple ages train together?


----------



## Kante (Dec 21, 2018)

Toe poke said:


> Are there dates for this? I see the MNT is holding camp too at the Chula Vista site... Will this be another program like the one last year where there were multiple ages train together?


The Jan u14 camp will be Jan 17 to 21. US Soccer has been behind the eight ball w/ the u14 team to this point (eg, no u14 coach thru at least Aug of this year, no u14 camps this year vs three u14 camps by this time last year etc.), so would hope there would be some specific focus now to the u14's. But that's just reading the tea leaves.


----------



## Kante (Jan 17, 2019)

Here's detailed info on the mini-camp going on right now. https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2019/01/17/21/26/20190117-ynt-u14-tid-new-talent-identification-scouting-program-regional-mini-camps

Here's who received invites from socal. Looks like there will be a match btw LA and Southwest tomorrow morning. should settle the "who's better - LA or SD?" debate

*LA Select Roster by Position (Club)*
GOALKEEPERS (2): Marcos Herrera (LAFC), Noah Livingston (LAFC)
DEFENDERS (6): Hgeiler Alvarez (Total Futbol Academy), Tyler Bindon (LAFC), Andy Garcia (Pateadores), Jonathan Moreno (LA Galaxy), Diego Rosales (LAFC), Demitrious Tanks (LA Galaxy), 
MIDFIELDERS (7): Diego Ceja (LAFC), Francis Jacobs (Irvine Strikers), Bryan Moyado (LAFC), Alexander Salas (LAFC), Brandon Tellez (LA Galaxy), David Vasquez (Total Futbol Academy), Marcus Vasquez (Santa Barbra SC)
FORWARDS (5): Edu Beltran (LAFC), Miguel Gonzalez (LA Galaxy), Steven Ramirez (Irvine Strikers), Jonathan Ruvalcaba (LA Galaxy), Alixson Soukup (LAFC)
_Coaches: Shawn Beyer (YNT Network Scout- Southern Calif.), Josh Hill (YNT Network Scout- Southern Calif.)_

*Southwest Select Roster by Position (Club)*
GOALKEEPERS (2): Ramses Martinez (San Diego Surf), Osvaldo Rodriguez (Real Salt Lake AZ)
DEFENDERDS (7): Haroun Conteh (Phoenix Rising), Alex Lopez (San Diego Surf), Alexander Lopez (Phoenix Rising), Bryan Moreno (LAFC), Angel Robles (Real Salt Lake AZ), Jarrod Smith (Arsenal Arizona), Ethan Zamora (San Diego Surf)
MIDFIELDERS (7): Julio Benitez (Real Salt Lake AZ), Isaac Calderon (Las Vegas Soccer Academy), Massimo Erfani (San Diego Surf), Xavi Gnaulati (San Diego Surf), Yahir Gonzalez (Real Salt Lake AZ), Diego Lopez ((San Diego Surf), Brooklyn Raines (Barca Academy)
FORWARDS (4): Luke Burns (Phoenix Rising), Dominic Kallay (Real Salt Lake AZ), Miles Mukherjea-Gehrig (San Diego Surf), Terron Williams (San Diego Surf)
_Coaches: Mike Kraus (Real Salt Lake), Miroslav Pejkic (YNT Network Scout- Southern Calif.)_


----------



## focomoso (Jan 17, 2019)

Kante said:


> Alex Lopez (San Diego Surf), Alexander Lopez (Phoenix Rising)


That's not confusing...


----------



## makeyourself (Jan 17, 2019)

Congrats to all the players who got invited! 

By any chance did any 2006 players get invited to this? Or is it purely 2005 only?


----------



## Ilikefutbol (Jan 17, 2019)

futbol10 said:


> I have heard of one Real Salt Lake-AZ kid being called into this.  Had no idea what January camp it was, assumed it was a training center, but didn't see any training centers in CA during January.  So, now it makes more sense.  No idea if others from RSL are being invited too.  This team went 4-0 at the DA Showcase last month.


Real went 1-3 at the Albion Showcase last weekend.  All one goal games, had two opportunities in final minutes to pu away TFA, then gave one up with a minute to go.  Their keeper definitely impressed.


----------



## Carl (Jan 17, 2019)

Their are two 2006's


----------



## numero15 (Jan 17, 2019)

Kante said:


> Here's detailed info on the mini-camp going on right now. https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2019/01/17/21/26/20190117-ynt-u14-tid-new-talent-identification-scouting-program-regional-mini-camps
> 
> Here's who received invites from socal. Looks like there will be a match btw LA and Southwest tomorrow morning. should settle the "who's better - LA or SD?" debate
> 
> ...


How will it settle the LA v SD debate? Over half the  southwest team is not even from CA. Two of the better players on the LA team are from the SD group.


----------



## Kante (Jan 17, 2019)

Fair point. I only glanced at the roster initially. Need to read before I type. Busy afternoon.

Maybe LA vs SD could be settled by counting the number of LA players called up and comparing that to the number of SD players, and then trusting in US Soccer's decision. And not sure about the two SD players in the LA group statement...

But, maybe, also the LA vs SD question could just be left as one of life's mysteries. At the end of the day, good on all the boys who are in Carson right now.


----------



## numero15 (Jan 17, 2019)

Kante said:


> Fair point. I only glanced at the roster initially. Need to read before I type. Busy afternoon.
> 
> Maybe LA vs SD could be settled by counting the number of LA players called up and comparing that to the number of SD players, and then trusting in US Soccer's decision. And not sure about the two SD players in the LA group statement...
> 
> But, maybe, also the LA vs SD question could just be left as one of life's mysteries. At the end of the day, good on all the boys who are in Carson right now.


Well, I’d hope LA would have more players. It is after all, a little bigger.  

I was referring to the Strikers boys, who technically from the SD group. 

In any case, great experience for the boys.


----------



## Kante (Jan 17, 2019)

Fair.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Jan 18, 2019)

Carl said:


> Their are two 2006's


Who are the ‘06’s?


----------



## Iknownothing (Jan 18, 2019)

So let’s get this straight... the kids were selected from the showcase event? That’s where they were scouted, during that one weekend?? Not through any of their regular DA season games which DA scouts should be scouting from and is the one reason the U.S. Soccer Development Academy League was created in the first place??  Ok, it all makes sense.


----------



## numero15 (Jan 18, 2019)

For what it’s worth...3-1 SouthWest over LA


----------



## StrikerOC (Jan 19, 2019)

Kante said:


> Here's detailed info on the mini-camp going on right now. https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2019/01/17/21/26/20190117-ynt-u14-tid-new-talent-identification-scouting-program-regional-mini-camps
> 
> Here's who received invites from socal. Looks like there will be a match btw LA and Southwest tomorrow morning. should settle the "who's better - LA or SD?" debate
> 
> ...


I thought Strikers play in the SD division? Looks like they are playing with LA. Could just be to keep even number of kids on each squad I suppose


----------



## texanincali (Jan 19, 2019)

Iknownothing said:


> So let’s get this straight... the kids were selected from the showcase event? That’s where they were scouted, during that one weekend?? Not through any of their regular DA season games which DA scouts should be scouting from and is the one reason the U.S. Soccer Development Academy League was created in the first place??  Ok, it all makes sense.


This whole new structure is basically admitting that their scouting network and capabilities suck.  Think about it - “let’s create a bigger (much) pool and bring them in for 4 days and choose YNT based on that performance” - this is needed because they can’t scout.

I actually think this will be a good thing as far as identifying players.  But to your point, my worry is kids get picked (or not picked) for YNT based on performance over 4 days.

This new strategy only works if it’s combined with continued scouting week in and week out in the DA.


----------



## Kante (Jan 19, 2019)

numero15 said:


> For what it’s worth...3-1 SouthWest over LA


any scores from today's scrimmages?

LA vs Pac NW?
SD/Southwest vs Norcal?


----------



## numero15 (Jan 19, 2019)

Kante said:


> any scores from today's scrimmages?
> 
> LA vs Pac NW?
> 3-1
> ...


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Although low-scoring, the SD game was like the varsity vs. the  JV.


----------



## Kante (Jan 20, 2019)

Thx


----------



## Kante (Jan 21, 2019)

how did today's scrimmages go?

Northwest vs. San Diego/Southwest 
Norcal vs. LA


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 22, 2019)

Kante said:


> how did today's scrimmages go?
> 
> Northwest vs. San Diego/Southwest
> Norcal vs. LA


SD/Southwest 2 vs. Northwest 1
NorCal 5 vs. LA 1


----------



## Kante (Jan 22, 2019)

So here's how it worked out then

SD/Southwest: 3-0 GS: 6 GA:2
Norcal: 2(?)-1 GS:7(?) GA: 2(?)
LA 1-2 GS: 5 GA: 9
Northwest: 0-3 (?) GS:1(?) GA: 5(?)
Seems like LA's D had some holes. Any insights/commentary into this?


----------



## SoccerisFun (Jan 22, 2019)

Kante said:


> So here's how it worked out then
> 
> SD/Southwest: 3-0 GS: 6 GA:2
> Norcal: 2(?)-1 GS:7(?) GA: 2(?)
> ...


Heard half the LA team had to sit the last game against NorCal for violating curfew rules.  Anybody confirm this?


----------



## Jane Dough (Jan 26, 2019)

Curious, where parents/fans allowed to watch the training and the scrimmages?


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Jane Dough said:


> Curious, where parents/fans allowed to watch the training and the scrimmages?


Training, no. Scrimmages, yes.


----------



## Jane Dough (Jan 27, 2019)

Okay thanks, does anyone know when the central/eastern region will have their own specifically? Plus an add on to that question, why are Georgia and Florida part of the central region as opposed to being part of the eastern region.  thx


----------



## Kante (Jan 30, 2019)

Next training camp is the Central Region in Frisco, Texas at the Toyota Soccer Park from March 14-18.


----------



## Jane Dough (Jan 31, 2019)

Kante, thanks for the info, I might be pushing it, but do you know time and place for the Eastern Region training camp?  I'm also curious looking at the map, why Georgia and Florida are in the Central region? Thx again


----------



## Kante (Jan 31, 2019)

no worries. have no idea about the eastern timing. on GA and FL, also don't know but am willing to speculate. am thinking it's just numbers. the western regional had 4 teams of twenty of kids from sd/arz/nv, la, norcal and pac northwest. so if USSF felt central didn't have 80 quality kids, that's why they included GA and FL in the Central camp.


----------



## texanincali (Jan 31, 2019)

Jane Dough said:


> Kante, thanks for the info, I might be pushing it, but do you know time and place for the Eastern Region training camp?  I'm also curious looking at the map, why Georgia and Florida are in the Central region? Thx again


I realize that this is a new set up by the Fed for these U14 camps - but GA and FL have always been part of Region 3 which is basically all the Gulf states, plus TN, SC, NC, OK and AR.  Moving from the traditional 4 Regions to 3, some movement had to occur and from looking at the map, it makes sense what they have done.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 6, 2019)

Anyone know about anything for the girls side this year?


----------



## texanincali (Feb 12, 2019)

For those that were selected to this camp, how much notice did the boys, parents and club coaches receive?  In short, did invites go out a month before the camp, a week, or a couple of days?


----------



## Kante (Feb 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Although low-scoring, the SD game was like the varsity vs. the  JV.


late response, but had been meaning to give two cents. had a chance to watch some but all of the SD vs Norcal match. Agreed size wise on the varsity vs JV analogy but thought skill wise it was fairly even and that norcal was dangerous throughout with SD having some issues with finishing.


----------



## Jane Dough (Feb 12, 2019)

https://twitter.com/travismclark/status/1095347621579902976  another YNT Coach bites the dust


----------



## Kante (Mar 14, 2019)

have heard and read several times now that SoCal could field a dominant US national team of their own for almost any age group, and experienced more than a bit of "curiosity" that the US u17 team that went to the u17 world cup did not have a single player from CA. 

took a quick look at how the u14 SoCal teams did at the showcase and checked the results against how many players were called up to the West Regional Camp. Some discrepancies exist.

TFA (2 players called up) tied Pacific Northwest (4 players called up), beat Sacramento Republic (3 players called up) 4-1 and beat Colorado Rapids (3 players called up) 3-0.

Arsenal (0 players called up) tied Washington Premier (4 players called up) and tied Portland Timbers (3 players called up)

LA Galaxy (5 players called up) beat San Jose Earthquakes (8 players called up) 1-0.

LAUFA (0 players called up) beat Colorado Rapids (3 players called up) 1-0.

SD Surf (8 players called up) beat the San Jose Earthquakes (8 players called up) 3-0

RealSoCal (0 players called up) lost to Pacific Northwest (4 players called up) 0-1 in a very even match
And there's a number of other SoCal teams that could be on this list (eg, Strikers) but they didn't play meaningful games at the showcase, so it's difficult to make the case.

Looking at results, the only SoCal team where a case could be made that they were over-represented - based on showcase results - is LAFC with 10 players called up.

Am raising this point because while who does and doesn't make the national team may work itself out according to merit this summer, the call-ups matter beyond who does and does not make the national team. 

SoCal Kids who are good - and, based on showcase results, possibly better than kids in other geo's - are being overlooked in favor of geographic quotas and/or other reasons (eg, the San Jose Earthquakes, RSL and Seattle Sounders coached group teams at the West training but no SoCal coaches were selected to help out).

Things like the training camp call-ups help kids get on the radar for college recruitment, and a whole bunch of players were given an opportunity while an equal number of SoCal players were effectively benched. (sounds like recent headlines...?)

It was interesting to take a look at the MidAmerica call-ups. In the Mid America showcase, FC Dallas (10 players called up to the just announced Mid America camp) lost to the Chicago Fire (4 players called up) 1-2, lost to the Indiana Fire (3 players called up) 1-2 and tied the Sockers (3 players called up).

So maybe it's not just SoCal.


----------



## 66 GTO (Mar 14, 2019)

Makes you wonder if it’s even worth the effort 
Of families staying in DA ...
Even Mexican national scouts are looking at So Cal


----------



## Carl (Mar 14, 2019)

Kante said:


> have heard and read several times now that SoCal could field a dominant US national team of their own for almost any age group, and experienced more than a bit of "curiosity" that the US u17 team that went to the u17 world cup did not have a single player from CA.
> 
> took a quick look at how the u14 SoCal teams did at the showcase and checked the results against how many players were called up to the West Regional Camp. Some discrepancies exist.
> 
> ...


I heard TFA had 5 kids called up, my son has a friend on the team but one was injured and club suspended others for last weekend only two attended.


----------



## texanincali (Mar 15, 2019)

I think it’s difficult to look at the Showcase scores and draw a correlation.  Those games were only 40 minutes long and most, of not all teams heavily rotated players, as they should in a Showcase.

The new U14 structure is a bit of a farce, not because the players chosen aren’t deserving, but because it is obvious that they tried to get representation from as many clubs as they could.  With this comes many deserving players that are left off.

US Soccer is basically admitting that they suck at scouting if they need to invite 240 kids into these camps.  If the scouts don’t know who the best 40-50 players are in each of the 3 regions, wtf are they doing.


----------



## hattrick3 (Mar 15, 2019)

Carl said:


> I heard TFA had 5 kids called up, my son has a friend on the team but one was injured and club suspended others for last weekend only two attended.


What do you mean that a few were suspended for last weekend?　　Wasn't the camp held a few months ago?


----------



## Carl (Mar 15, 2019)

hattrick3 said:


> What do you mean that a few were suspended for last weekend?　　Wasn't the camp held a few months ago?


There was a ID training Wed. night.


----------



## hattrick3 (Mar 15, 2019)

Carl said:


> There was a ID training Wed. night.


I see. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Kante (Apr 5, 2019)

The invite list for the US Soccer u14 East Training Camp is out and available here: https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2019/04/01/19/34/20190401-news-u14bnt-ynt-tid-east-region-roster

78 players invited. 

The 05 NYCFC team - the team with the most call-ups with 11 players just called up to the East training camp - participated in last Spring's Man City cup. 

In that tournament, they tied SD Surf  0-0 in their first match and lost to SD Surf 3-7 in their second match (SD Surf had eight players called up to the west camp and one to the central camp. They tied last year's 05 LAG team 2-2. This year's LAG team is about 40% better than last year and had five players called up to west camp. And, here's the punch line, lost 1-6 to LAFC, which had nine players called up to the West camp and one player called up to the central camp.

US Soccer is definitely taking care of its broad set of constituents, at the cost of SoCal kids. 

Again, these things matter not just for the small number of kids who make the national team but, more so, also for the much larger number of kids for whom soccer is an avenue to college. 

Seems like there could be a better, more equitable system.


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Apr 5, 2019)

Kante said:


> The invite list for the US Soccer u14 East Training Camp is out and available here: https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2019/04/01/19/34/20190401-news-u14bnt-ynt-tid-east-region-roster...
> 
> US Soccer is definitely taking care of its broad set of constituents, at the cost of SoCal kids....


No cost to SoCal kids, this is the *East *Training Camp!


----------



## Kante (Apr 5, 2019)

Except for the part where us soccer is setting a quota for each region, rather than straight merit.

In a perfect world, there would be 240 kids called up nationally. So, if there’s 240 kids from nyc and they’re the top 240 then they get called in. 

Can think of at least two lafc players, several lag kids, several tfa kids, a couple of laufa kids, a couple of legends kids, a couple of rsc kids, and several fcg kids who probably should have gotten a shot, but didn’t because us soccer allocated 80 spots to central and 78 spots to the east coast. not familiar enough with san diego this year but am sure that there's a number of players that are as good as LA.

Again,  lafc beat the top east team, nycfc, 6-1. Lag, tfa and rsc have beaten Lafc in full group play. SD Surf tied NYCFC 0-0 in their first match and beat NYCFC 7-3 their second match.


----------



## numero15 (Apr 5, 2019)

Kante said:


> The invite list for the US Soccer u14 East Training Camp is out and available here: https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2019/04/01/19/34/20190401-news-u14bnt-ynt-tid-east-region-roster
> 
> 78 players invited.
> 
> ...


FYI
Surf beat them pretty good later in the tourney.


----------



## datamec (Apr 5, 2019)

It is probably not the best idea to make assumptions based on last year’s results if you don’t know the current players in that region.

For example, NYCFC picked up a new midfielder who will be at that camp. I watched the kid score four goals against the Arsenal 05 Academy in London a few months ago. He was the best player on the field that day and is probably better than any offensive midfielder I have seen in SoCal this season.

Another kid at that camp is an 05 playing up on the Philadelphia Union 04 team. He is their second leading scorer as a defensive mid.


----------



## Kante (Apr 5, 2019)

datamec said:


> It is probably not the best idea to make assumptions based on last year’s results if you don’t know the current players in that region.
> 
> For example, NYCFC picked up a new midfielder who will be at that camp. I watched the kid score four goals against the Arsenal 05 Academy in London a few months ago. He was the best player on the field that day and is probably better than any offensive midfielder I have seen in SoCal this season.
> 
> Another kid at that camp is an 05 playing up on the Philadelphia Union 04 team. He is their second leading scorer as a defensive mid.


fair point. so, checked the NYCFC 05 roster from 2017-18 season (the Man City tournie was played in Spring 2018) against the NYCFC 05 2018-19 roster, and there's several new players, but 1-6 and 3-7 losses don't get better with a handful of new players.

can think of at least three 8/10's who are shockingly good in LA, and at least 1-2 in SD, and am sure there's more. in any case, we'll see what's what when the u14 national team camp is held this summer.

however, primary point is not whether one specific kid is better than another. 

US Soccer, with a geographic quota system for the training camps, is giving a leg up - when it comes to college attention - to kids based on where they live, not necessarily on how well they play soccer, and, conversely, artificially limiting opportunity for kids who happen to live in areas like SoCal where there's a higher concentration of good players.


----------



## SoccerisFun (May 1, 2019)

U14 National camp invitations and emails went out.   Anybody have updates on who from SoCal will be there?


----------



## texanincali (May 2, 2019)

Anyone know the dates of this camp?


----------



## messy (May 2, 2019)

texanincali said:


> Anyone know the dates of this camp?


6/4-6/10 in Chula Vista. Which is good because probably a few from SD Surf will be selected.


----------



## SoccerisFun (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> 6/4-6/10 in Chula Vista. Which is good because probably a few from SD Surf will be selected.


SD Surf will be the most well represented club in California at this camp.


----------



## Kriks0129 (May 2, 2019)

SoccerisFun said:


> SD Surf will be the most well represented club in California at this camp.


Only 2 players from Surf


----------



## Kante (May 2, 2019)

Kriks0129 said:


> Only 2 players from Surf


any sense of what other SoCal are represented and how many per team?


----------



## Kriks0129 (May 2, 2019)

Kante said:


> any sense of what other SoCal are represented and how many per team?


No , but most likely LAFC goalkeeper because the golie coach for the camps is LAFC goalkeeper coach


----------



## BJ18 (May 2, 2019)

Kriks0129 said:


> No , but most likely LAFC goalkeeper because the golie coach for the camps is LAFC goalkeeper coach


Unfortunately, that is not the case as far as I know, unless the other keeper got invited.


----------



## Kante (May 2, 2019)

here's handicapping the u14 national call-ups for SoCal. Based on the numbers, and having watched several of the west regional matches:

LAFC: 3 (maybe four, if they call-up RW even though he wasn't at the West Regional Camp)
SD Surf: 2 (as reported by Kriks0129)
LA Galaxy: 1 (and am thinking that up to three LAG players could be on the bubble - DT, depending on USSDA feelings about the brawl w/ TFA; JR; and still think JO is worth a look but he wasn't at the West Camp...)
Santa Barbara SC: 1 (maybe)

Would expect about 48 total call-ups to the u14 camp, so the above projection puts SoCal to make up btw 10-20% of the initial camp call-ups. 

For reference, in the first u14 call-up of the last cycle - i.e. when 04s were called up for the first u14 camp in Nov '16 - SoCal had five players called up out of a total of 48 called to camp.


----------



## Husky13 (Oct 5, 2019)

Obviously, everyone has their own perceptions and opinions, which makes for healthy discussion.  My opinion is that there is a lot of questionable analysis and incomplete info here.

I was at both the West (January) and National (June) camps.  There was a vibrant mix of kids selected to these camps.  Some big/fast/strong/athletic types.  Some kids whose strengths were technical skill and/or soccer IQ.  If you look at things solely through one lens or the other, you are left wondering why some kids were selected and others weren’t.  Some kids might appear to be “weaker” but might project well over the long term based on their style of play and how the game changes over the next few years (i.e. simply running past players isn’t as effective).  Similarly, some kids were quite a but younger than others, and I know from discussions with the decision-makers that future growth spurts and projection.  The process behind these selections seemed far more informed and thoughtful than one might expect from the outside.

Assuming that U14 teams who win more games should necessarily have more players chosen is very superficial analysis.  Now, I agree that last year’s SD Surf team merited heavy representation, because the style with which this team played was helping to develop players who would do quite well later on when intelligent decision-making becomes more of a factor.  (Frankly, I think the break-up of that team was crazy - those parents/players might not have realized what a great thing they had going.). But, some of the other teams/games cited in this thread simply aren’t and shouldn’t be that relevant to player selections.  If players were selected based on their team’s scores, imagine the uproar about lazy scouting that might arise out of that.

Plus, some of the scores/results cited in this thread as a basis for comparing the relative strengths of teams are quite misleading.  I watched some of those games, the context and flow of play tell a very different story than the score.

As far as the Jan camp, the Northwest team went 1-2 in scrimmages.  However, that included a fairly convincing win over Norcal (based on accounts from players, parents were not allowed to watch that day), a close loss to LA in a bizarre game, and a dead even match vs SD/Southwest.  Southwest had good players but also a cluster of 8-9 players who train and play together, that chemistry provided a huge advantage in team results during the camp, but isn’t that relevant to choosing the best players.  In summary, in mist cases the scores are relatively meaningless (but fun for parents).

At the National camp in June, the west team had the worst record of the three (Central, East, West) teams.  Does that mean that fewer West players should make the cut?

No.


----------

